

Inside Colombia's Coffee Research Laboratory - danielpal
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/inside-the-worlds-most-advanced-coffee-laboratory

======
mamcx
Is "Colombia", not "Columbia".

~~~
dang
Whoops! Sorry. Fixed.

